# oil cooler add-on



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

just thinking is i should get an oil cooler to prolong my engine life or just opt for the gauges(temp-press) only with the greddy addaptor. i have 88k miles on my car and want it to last for a lot longer. please keep in mind that i have a 2000 year model sr20de b15 and have 88k already.! it hurts just to think about.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Get some gauges if you like but unless you have a Turbo/VE or something AND you are doing track events you really dont need a oil cooler. Gauges are fun.


----------

